# Photography Resources



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2009)

Some resources I've found to be of value.  Please, add your own.

Photo Layouts
http://www.mikemcfarlane.co.uk/techniques/view/composition_for_photographers/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2009)

*Rule of Thirds*
http://digital-photography-school.com/rule-of-thirds


----------



## Big Don (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 21, 2009)

*Gear & Technique Resources*

Ken Rockwell

http://www.ehow.com/photography/

Strobist Learn How to Light.

Digital Camera Reviews and News

http://photo.net/


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.dofmaster.com/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2010)

*- UNDERSTANDING CAMERA LENSES -*

Understanding... Focal Length


Understanding the DSLR Magnification Factor

Focal Length and Aperture Explained for the Photography Novice


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2012)

I get asked on occasion about a suggested rig for someone 'going pro'.  This is a short list that I'll eventually split off and flesh out into a separate thread.

=
Canon 7D Body - Canon EOS 7D 18 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3-Inch LCD (Body Only)

Battery - Canon LP-E6 Battery Pack for Select Canon Digital SLR Cameras - Retail Packaging

Flash - Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash for Canon Digital SLR Cameras

Media - SanDisk SDCFX-032G-A61 32 GB Extreme CompactFlash Memory Card 60MB/S

            The above list assumes you already have a Canon camera, maybe an XSI, or a TSI and some lenses. Extra memory cards and a spare battery are a must when going pro.  If you need lenses, the below is a good starter.

*Bodies with Lens*
 Canon EOS 7D 18 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3-inch LCD and 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Standard Zoom Lens

Canon EOS 7D 18 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3-Inch LCD and 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS UD Standard Zoom Lens 


One thing to keep in mind when upgrading to the Pro 1D or 5D systems is that the EF-S lenses are not compatible, however Canon L glass is, and is recommended for the best quality shots.


----------

